
Goop’s Netflix series: It’s so much worse than I expected and I can’t unsee it - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/01/goops-netflix-series-its-so-much-worse-than-i-expected-and-i-cant-unsee-it/
======
boublepop
Why did Netflix pay someone to make infomercials as a series?

